# ~~In search of one of these~~



## okozzy (Jun 7, 2012)

*~~In search for one of these~~*

Please help me out, does anyone have one of these...... and is willing to sell?

Turn of the Century CHAINGUARD !


----------



## slick (Jun 7, 2012)

I have one similar but a little newer. Like 1930's. Same style though that wraps around the whole length of the chain like that. Forgot what it's off of. I'd sell it though. Pm me if interested and I can send you some pictures of it.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 7, 2012)

*let me see what ya got!*



slick said:


> i have one similar but a little newer. Like 1930's. Same style though that wraps around the whole length of the chain like that. Forgot what it's off of. I'd sell it though. Pm me if interested and i can send you some pictures of it.




pm sent.......!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 9, 2012)

*Anyone???*

bump...... bump.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 7, 2016)

looks like a ladies 1890's Crescent chainguard


----------



## okozzy (Feb 8, 2016)

locomotion said:


> looks like a ladies 1890's Crescent chainguard




Exactly right, don't come up often.


----------

